# Ferrandi or ENSP



## haoyi leow (Sep 5, 2016)

After much research, I have chosen Ferrandi and ENSP as my final two options. 

Can anyone advise me on which school to go for?
Or share their budget with me for these schools?

As budget is a concern, it seems like ENSP is a good choice. But I really hope to go Paris to study in Ferrandi


----------

